# Monsoons????



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

My first post on the Thai forum..........

I am visiting Thailand for the first time at the end of December for 10 days, whilst I am HUGELY excited, I have heard that the Monsoon rains have not arrived this year as yet.

Can anyone confirm this and if so what the likelyhood of getting rained out during my trip? I am going to be staying around Samui and Koh Tao for most of the trip.

What is the area like during the monsoons? Any recommndations?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Usually there's little or no rain around that time - there certainly wasn't much last year. But unseasonal rains can come at any time. I wouldn't worry about it personally, unless you're going for a beach holiday. And even if you are, there's not much you can do about it! Tropical areas can be unpredictable at times...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Usually there's little or no rain around that time - there certainly wasn't much last year. But unseasonal rains can come at any time. I wouldn't worry about it personally, unless you're going for a beach holiday. And even if you are, there's not much you can do about it! Tropical areas can be unpredictable at times...


If you want to avoid rain keep clear of the Songkhla region. It starts raining around November and doesn't seem to stop for much more than a couples of hours a week until March. Everything floods and people can't even cross the road some days because of the water flowing down it. The rain drops can be huge and they come in endless torrents and it even make a lot of noise on a regular roof. On tin roofs it sounds like a hundred drummers are up there.


----------

